# MY dog would NEVER bite



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anyone believe this.Think real aggression and discussion an important part of GSD AND any dog ownership.lived with companion dogs all my life.Have to say depending on definition of BITE!! maybe ALL have.As far as ATTACK maybe only my present dog is guilty and it was NOT toward anyone except me.Hasn't done it in 5 yrs though.Just wondering since understanding what is and what is NOT agression on this particular part of board seems a little neglected right now.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't believe that about either of my dogs. EVERY dog WILL bite if pushed far enough. Some are just more apt to bite than others. 

It does not take much at all to push Moose to a bite. He is a very fearful dog. 

Bison on the other hand, will readily bite the sleeve in SchH, but I think it would take a very drastic situation for him to bite a person.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also don't buy that "my dog would never bite",,,I agree with Ruthie that ANY dog pushed to far is very capable of biting, as she said, some have more tolerance than others.

The first two GSD's I had, Jake and Kodi,,it would take an awful lot to have him bite someone and mean it, in fact the only time he "grabbed" someone was when they were swinging their kid around,,(he was a big babysitter when it came to kids) Kodi on the other hand was a fear biter, and it didn't take much for him to nip a stranger if they pushed him. 

I have never had a dog who downright attacked another dog or human but I would never say "my dog would never bite" it would depend on the circumstances


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I think any dog will bite if pushed too far.As social as Lexi is she would bite if provoked.I have seen Athena snap at my knee when pushed in her early days of her doggie dog problems.Both dogs are very good dogs but you push the wrong button and they will let you know.
Please correct me if I ever say in a post that my dogs will never bite because I think they will but it will take a good reason.I think it is irresponsible for anyone to say that theirs wouldn't.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

IMHO, any dog is capable of biting when put in certain circumstances. Just like a person is capable of punching someone in the mouth if they feel it's necessary.

I do not think that one can say with certainty that their dog would never bite. And I've heard stories of people saying things along those lines. . .and following it up with "Well he's never done that before!"

All dogs are capable of biting. Some are just never pushed to that point.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive seen my dog mad. A guy came into our home.. hood up, sunglasses on, & did not say a word. I have NEVER seen Kilo SO MAD in my entire life. I have NO DOUBT in my mind he would have bitten this person.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

> Quote:Just wondering since understanding what is and what is NOT agression on this particular part of board seems a little neglected right now.


Not understanding that.

Dogs have but one tool. How little or often they use it depends on many things. They are all capable of biting, whether it's fear based,
prey based or bully/fight based depends upon the dog and the circumstance.

But for anyone to believe their dog would never bite is as delusional as thinking their dog would always defend them. Neither is likely going to be always true. 

A meek and mild Dam can be one mean Momma if need be. A happy go lucky goof can get dead serious in a heartbeat. It just depends on many factors and circumstances.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Any dog is capable of biting -- THEY"RE AN ANIMAL! 

The best dog I ever had was a dobe/Irish wolfhound mix, had been abused by previous owner but was the sweetest, meekest dog. You could take a bone out of his mouth, he loved strangers, cats (a stray cat had kittens in our garage and he would go in and babysit the kittens so the mother cat could go out for a break), other dogs; never snarled or showed any aggression. However, one day a small boyscout came to the door and Otis came around the front of the house, saw the boy and quietly walked up behind him and latched onto the seat of his pants. No barking, attacking or viciousness, just took one bite and held on; he bit thru the clothing and the boy had red teethmarks on his skin. Go figure!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

All dogs can bite, not all will unless pushed to real extremes.

My girl Hope seems to be one, she just seems to have a very inhibited fight response. Like a small puppy.

She greets dogs by licking face like a puppy, never any confrontation, and backs away if they lift a lip.

When pushed she goes into flight, not fight. Dunno what it would take to push her far enough to bite, and I seriously doubt she would bite to protect me. She doesn't seem to have any bite response even to fear and stress. She did stand her ground with Kaya over me though, so she does have a resource guarding drive at some level.

I wouldn't say she would never bite, but I do not worry about it at all. She seems perfectly kid safe, dog safe, and though she will bark once at a stranger, she seems stranger safe as well.

The new girl Kaya otoh will go into fight or flight when pushed, and will bite from fear. She is very fear based and is not kid safe or stranger safe and is much more a resource guarder than Hope.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If a dog has teeth they CAN bite.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIf a dog has teeth they CAN bite.


Yep!

Of my 3, Max would bite out of fear. Havoc would bite because he was







off or protecting us. Kayos would have to be pushed hard to bite but she is still very capable. 

Havoc is the most likely of the 3 to use his teeth I think.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow I never would have thought that "P" o'd word would be a censor!! LOL!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am not sure that Indy would ever bite. It would take something extreme, and prolonged. If a dog is not capable of biting, it would be her.

Max would bite. He has been taught how to bite (not by me). If a skateboarder catches him off guard and zooms by, or a kid of any age turns his back and runs by, he will automatically reach out to grab him and take him down. It is a game to him. Used to be, if someone walked by with their hands in their pockets, he will go up and take thieir hands out. He tried to do that on our walk the other day, almost made me laugh because it was so unexpected, thought he forgot how to do it. Good thing his "leave it" is getting much better...whoever trained him before seemed to forget that part of it, yikes


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone who truly believes their dog will not ever bite is not living in the real world. It's totally irresponsible to *really* believe your dog (no matter what the breed) would *never* bite anyone. I don't believe Nissa would ever bite anyone - to a point - because I also know she's an animal first and foremost and that even the most domesticated animal will revert to instinct under the right circumstances whether that be fear, self survival, protecting a family member or something else ... any / every dog has the potential to bite. Hopefully, if it ever happens with mine, it's for a tremendously valid reason and there won't be a child injured or anyone seriously injured period. I think that's the best I can hope for.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIf a dog has teeth they CAN bite.


Very true ... but even a toothless dog will have a chomp if so inclined.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Qyn
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangIf a dog has teeth they CAN bite.
> ...


If they don't do any damage can they still be called a biter??


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Not for a second. When pushed too far, even my Obie will bite. Some dogs have higher threshold than others but all will bite under the right (or wrong) circumstance.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyW
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Qyn
> ...


That is a very interesting question. Is a bite only considered a bite if there is damage or if the jaws are clamped down on flesh whether or not damage occurs? 

I know I have groomed elderly toothless dogs that will snap with the intention to seriously connect; other dogs with teeth that gently place a hold grip and other very "still" dogs that give a vibe that means that they will be muzzled ... just in case. I have not been technically bitten by any of these types but on my client cards I would tick "biter" as a warning to other groomers with a note to indicate the reason.


----------

